

Never Lose Your Smartphone, Wallet, or Keys Again with Linquet - vantech
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/never-lose-your-smartphone-wallet-or-keys-again-with-linquet-2012-06-25

======
torque
Somehow the name makes me think of a tourniquet...

